# Carpet



## Wendyholl (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh yuk, awful problem folks. We just adopted a dog from a hoarder and we cannot potty train her. She has peed on the carpet and we can't get the smell out!!!! Can RV carpet be replaced with a vinyl or wood flooring? We are desperate!!!!


----------



## dianaw (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, it can be.
Have a look here (added a link to step-by-step article) - you can even do it yourself if you're handy.

As for a carpet, try Nature's Miracle, you can get it from Petsmart or other pet store. Saved us almost literally when our Jess had some serious health issues.


----------



## hilarios07 (Apr 2, 2020)

offcourse can


----------

